# Starting WoC



## ajb89 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am thinking of starting a WoC army after christmas. I was just wondering if anyone could give me some advice on what models to start off with. I am planning on a 1000 point list to start with and am leaning towards the batallion box. What lord choices are good?

The armies i tend to face on a regular basis are VC's, Dwarfs and Skaven. Are there any particular tactics against these armies that people have found to be effective?

Im used to playing high elves so thought a tough army would be a nice change.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Same one as always for WoC- take warriors, march forward and smack things hard. The exact build of warrior varies with how you play.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I personally like a phalanx of Warriors led by Exalted Heroes and a Lord, and not much else in the army. At 2000 points, regardless of which of my Warriors armies (I have one for each god) I'm playing with, I tend to have three units of 19 (or 20 if I brought sorcerers) Warriors, two exalted heroes (or sorcerers), and a lord. And the rest is very much dependent on remaining points. 

You don't have to take it to that extreme, but as long as you have a solid core of Warriors, you won't go far wrong.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I started off with the Battalion and did not regret it as I do not dislike Marauders; it is not a great start for an all Warrior army.

If you do go for the Battalion then I suggest not building the Marauders with Hand Weapon and Shield as the cost of armour is greater than the models it saves; I favour Great Weapons as it keeps them punchy for several rounds.

Depending on your conversion skills (or budget) I suggest arming your Warriors with Halberd and Shield as strength is better than another attack and they get a good AS against ranged attacks whilst getting to the chopping.

As WoC characters are very expensive you have to choose between magic and really choppy. I started off with a Sorcerer on Steed as my General; as WoC cannot do shooting this gives me another phase to control and Warriors are already capable of taking on elite enemies.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

WIth teh warriors i run 3x20 blocks of warriors with hablards frenzy either by the banne rof rage or just khorne and shields. Next to that i always take some knights to be a bit faster and atleast one sorcerer or a sorcerer lord if the points are high enough. The only exalted hero which i use is the one for my bsb so my units don't run when some warhounds run trough them-_-


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

Build your warriors with hand weapon shield and MoT and you'll have a 3+armour and 5+ward in CC. Also if you put a character in the unit and give him the ironcurse icon from the enchanted items section of the common magic items list you will have a 5+ward vs those pesky dwarf/skaven war machines. Also I like to take a unit of Chaos Knights with MoT and give them the Blasted Standard which combined with the mark gives you 4+ ward vs attacks made in the shooting phase. Which would also be very valuable against dwarves and sometimes skaven. As far as dealing with vampires just get up in their face with your superior cc statline, their characters are the only threat, you should be able to kill enough of their basic stuff to put combat res in your favor which hurts them because of instability.

The hellcannon is currently one of the best artillary pieces in the game in my opinion. If you take a wizard with the infernal puppet and the hellcannon rolls the misfire result where all wizards on the board suffer a miscast you can really use it to your advantage.

Although fluff wise Khorne is my favorite I tend to run more Tzeentch because of all the things in the new rules that grant ward saves (magic resistance for example). As far as characters go, we do have some nice characters, but I can do more with the right combo of magic items on a generic Chaos Lord. Of course in a 1000 point battle you probably wont be able to field one. You might want to consider taking Wulfric The Wanderer as your general. He is a fairly in expensive hero choice and if you field him with a unit of marauders you can bring them in from any table edge, which could be a big problem for that dwarf gun line. 

I guess to summarize I would recommend: 
A block of warriors MoT hand weapon and shield. 
A unit of knights MoT with lances or ensorcelled weapons (your choice), and the blasted standard.
A block of Marauders (equipped and marked however you deem appropriate)
Wulfrik to be fielded with marauders
Chaos Sorcerer or sorcerer lord MoT for +1 to cast and ward save, with infernal puppet (always have 1 in your army if you take spell casters), ironcurse icon, and maybe some ward save magic item. Field him with your block of warriors.
This would give you your 3 required units, then either increase their size or add other units in whatever manner suits your playing style. That is my 2 cents anyway.


----------



## ajb89 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks, all sounds like good advice. Im going to get the battle force to start with as it seems to have most of whats required. My codex should be arriving soon so will read up and may ask more specific questions soon


----------

